# Forgotten Realms Campaign- the Stonelands (Full)



## Tharune (Jul 5, 2005)

A band of wide, rock desolation between the Storm Horns mountains and the barren land of Anauroch, the Stormlands have always been a threat to the peace of Cormyr. For decades, Cormyr's rulers have offered generous land grants to those willing to tame these lands and carve out human holdings. Many have tried; but lately, the 'border raiders' of goblinoids, gnolls and orcs have become far more effective in their tactics. Still, it is an area that promises adventure, treasure and fame to those who can effectively deal with the threat. Are you one of those heroes?

I am starting a Forgotten Realms campaign based on the core 3.5 rulebooks and the FR campaign setting book. Characters should start at 2nd level, with 900gp wealth. Use a 32-point buy system for attributes. Buy mundane items up to masterwork items; no magic, please. The game will be slow, I expect to post 2-3 times per week.

I'm looking for 4 players, possibly 5 at most. Post characters and backgrounds here. Since this is a continuance of the 'basic campaign' thread, I'll give those interested players in that thread priority.

Thanks!


----------



## Ranger Rick (Jul 5, 2005)

I saw tha other basic game and instead of posting there I came here.

I would like to be a basic human fighter.  One who's family was one of the ones given land to tame.  Taught farming at a young age, his father decided to send him to a military academy to help defend the area.  While he was gone, an orc raid killed his family.  He has come back and he is set on revenge.


Name: Malachy McCourt
6' 170lbs, red hair, freckled skin
Fighter 2
str 14
dex 14
con 14
int 14
wis 12
cha 12

Fort	4
Reflex	2
Will	1
BAB	2

AC 19 (10 +2dex+7 armor)

Melee – +5 d8+2 19/20x2
Longbow, composite +4  1d8 x3 (110 feet)

Feat: Power Attack, Combat Expertise (1st level), Cleave (2nd level), 

Skills		Ranks	Mod	Synergy	Total
Climb		1	2	0	3
Craft (arrows)	4	2	0	6
Handle Animal 5	1	0	6
Intimidate	5	1	0	6
Ride		5	2	0	7


Possessions: 
Chainmail +150
Shield +20
MW Long Sword +315
Longbow, composite  +100
Quiver 
20 arrows


Back back - Silk rope 50’; waterskin; bedroll, caltrops, fish hook; flint&steel; grappling hook; mirror; spade; 3 days of rations, 



Languages: Common, TBD


----------



## ghostcat (Jul 5, 2005)

I didn't post in the original thread, so I suppose I'll be at the back of the queue.

However, I'd like to play a male human ranger if you have any room.


----------



## Ringmereth (Jul 5, 2005)

I'll be posting a wizardy character sometime soon. I'd like to know, however, what sourcebooks you have access to-any of the Complete Series, PGtF, MoF?

Added: I haven't played in a 3.X FR campaign before-some clarifications would be nice. If you could post a way for me to contact you, that would be quite awesome.


----------



## Hellspont (Jul 5, 2005)

Hi!

I would be interested in playing if you still have room.  My character concept is a male human cleric of [deity to be determined] who has been sent to the Stonelands to minister to the settlers and help against the orc and goblinoid raids.

I can post a complete character later tonight if you are interested (I am currently at work and don't have access to my books).

Thanks!


----------



## Ringmereth (Jul 6, 2005)

Here we go:

Name: Parneshan Ferevist
Race: Human
Class: Wizard 2
Hit Dice: 2d4+2, 9 HP
Initiative: +1
Speed: 30 feet
AC: 11
Touch: 11 
Flat-footed: 10 
BAB/Grapple: +1/+0
Attack: Quarterstaff +1 (1d6), Light crossbow +3 (1d8), Alchemist's fire +2 (1d6 for 2 rounds, 1 splash)
Full Attack: Quarterstaff +1 (1d6)
Face/Reach: 5x5/5 ft
Special Attacks: Spells
Special Qualities: Familiar
Saves: Con +1, Ref +3, Will +6
Abilities: Str 10, Dex 12, Con 12, Int 18, Wis 12, Cha 8
Skills: Concentration +6 [5], Decipher Script +9 [5], Knowledge (arcana) +9 [5], Knowledge (dungeoneering) +8 [4], Knowledge (history) +5 [1], Knowledge (religion) +8 [4], Profession (merchant) +2 [1], Spellcraft +9 [5]
Feats: Scribe Scroll, Spellcasting Prodigy, Iron Will
Languages: Celestial, Chondathan, Common, Draconic, Dwarven, Elven
Alignment: Neutral Good
Gender: Male
Age: 28
Height: 5' 8"
Weight: 135 lbs
Region: Sembia
Diety: Mystra

Spells:
Memorized
0: Detect Magic, Prestidigitation, Read Magic, Resistance
1st: Magic Missile x3, Shield
Known
0: All 
1st: Disguise Self, Endure Elements, Enlarge Person, Feather Fall, Identify, Mage Armor, Magic Missile, Protection from Evil, Shield, True Strike
Save DCs
0: 15
1st: 16

Inventory:
Quarterstaff (0 gp)
Masterwork light crossbow (335 gp)
20 crossbow bolts (2 gp)
Alchemist's fire x3 (60 gp)
Scholar's outfit (0 gp)
Spellbook (0 gp)
Spell component pouch (5 gp)
Backpack (2 gp)
Bedroll (5 sp)
Sunrod x3 (6 gp)
78 pp, 5 gp (including 300 gp from region bonus equipment)

Appearance: Parneshan wears a light robe of sturdy grey cloth, fastened to his body with a leather belt about his waist. He carries a crossbow at his side, an oak staff in his hand, and a haversack over his shoulder. A small jingling pouch is securely fastened to his waist, and his hand instinctively drops down to it whenever someone passes him. His messy brown hair comes down to his ear, and jaw sports a fair bit of unshaven stubble. The wizard has narrow eyes of a hue similar to his hair, and his skin is fair and unblemished. His hands are covered in semi-permanant inkstains, and his left hand is missing the tip of his ring finger, the result of a magical accident years ago.

Biography: Parneshan, or Parn to his few friends, spent most of his youth travelling the region of Sembia with his father, a wealthy merchant. His father, named Carnaph, was a trader in various valuable goods, and owned several caravans and a trading post. Parn saw little of his mother, and instead experinced life on the road. His father insisted that he learn by example, but Parneshan rarely paid attention to his father's dull buisness dealings. He prefered to use his spending money to buy books and learn stories and bits of history. Carnaph was on the verge of sending the boy home to live with his mother when his son showed an interest in wizardry. He saw that while raising his son into a poor buisnessman might help him, turning him into a good mage would be much more advantagous. 

Parn soon recieved dozens of books on the basics of magic from his father, but despite his great intellect (surpassing some of the mages he bought texts off), he found himself unable to turn theoretical concepts into real spellcasting. A year later, his father gave up on the boy and sent him to his home. Parn was undaunted by his past failures, and before he left his stole as much coin as he could carry from Carnaph and made his way to Ordulin and an academy of magic he had heard of within the new city. He traded his stolen gold for several years of intruction in wizardry, and when he had finished his training he stayed at the school for a time, working off his debt to the academy and raising some small coin for himself. Parneshan soon saw himself following his father's distasteful footsteps-making money for the sake of money-and with his growing disgust for the corruption common in Sembia, left for Cormyr in search of more fulfilling (and better-paying) work.

Familiar
Quiven, Weasel Familiar
Hit Dice: 1/2 2d4, 4 HP
Initiative: +1
Speed: 20 feet, climb 20 feet
AC: 14
Touch: 14 
Flat-footed: 12
BAB/Grapple: +1/-3
Attack: Bite +5 (1d3-4)
Full Attack: Bite +5 (1d3-4)
Face/Reach: 2.5 ft/0 ft
Special Attacks: Attach
Special Qualities: Low-light vision, Scent
Saves: Con +0, Ref +2, Will +4
Abilities: Str 3, Dex 15, Con 10, Int 6, Wis 12, Cha 5
Skills: Balance +10, Climb +10 Concentration +5, Decipher Script +3, Hide +11, Knowledge (arcana) +3, Knowledge (dungeoneering) +2, Knowledge (religion) +2, Move Silently +8, Profession (merchant) +2, Spellcraft +3, Spot +3
Feats: Weapon Finesse
Languages: Empathetic communication
Alignment: Neutral Good
Gender: Male
Age: 2
Height: 17" long
Weight: 3 lbs


----------



## Tharune (Jul 6, 2005)

Very basic campaign- I'll stick with PH, DMG, MM, house-converted and designed monsters, and the Forgotten Realms Campaign book. I have complete warrior and complete arcane, tho I won't be drawing from them. 

The best e-mail to reach me right now would be: veazeyae@gmail.com


----------



## Tharune (Jul 6, 2005)

Looks like we have a fighter, a ranger, a cleric, a wizard, and possibly a sorceror/thief if I hear from Darik. That sound about right to everyone? 


I'll probably close the recruitment tonight.


----------



## Hellspont (Jul 6, 2005)

*Jareth Trueshield, Priest of Helm*

Hi, here is my character:

Name: Jareth Trueshield
Race: Human (Chondathan)
Age: 23
Description: Male, 6 ft tall, 175 lbs, tan skin, dark brown hair cropped short, green eyes
Region of Origin: Western Heartlands (Berdusk)
Languages: Chondathan, Common
Alignment: Lawful Good

STR: 14 / +2
DEX: 12 / +1
CON: 14 / +2
INT: 10 / 0
WIS: 15 / +2
CHA: 14 / +2

Class: Cleric of Helm
Level: 2
XP: 1,000
Hit Points: 16 (10 [max] 1st level; +6 2nd level)
Armor Class: 16 (10 + Dex + MW Breastplate)
Touch AC: 11
Flat-Footed AC: 15

Saves: Fort +5, Reflex +1, Will +5
Initiative: +1
Speed: 20 feet

BAB/Grapple: +1/+3
Weapons:
MW Bastard Sword (+4; 1d10+3; 19-20/x2)
Light Crossbow (+2; 1d8; 19-20/x2)
Aspergillum [ranged touch attack to dispense holy water] (+2; 2d4 undead)

Skills (Ranks + Ability Mod):
Concentration +11 (5+Con+Combat Casting)
Craft weaponsmithing +1 (1+Int)
Craft armorsmithing +1 (1+Int)
Heal +9 (5+Wis+Healer’s Kit)
Knowledge arcana +1 (1+Int)
Knowledge history +1 (1+Int)
Knowledge religion +1 (1+Int)

Feats:
Combat Casting (bonus Human feat)
Martial Weapon Proficiency (1st Level feat)

Class Abilities:
Turn Undead – 5 times/day
Domains – Protection, Strength
Domain Abilities: 
1)Protective Ward 1/day – grant person touched a resistance bonus equal to cleric level on next saving throw; duration 1 hour; supernatural ability
2)Feat of Strength 1/day – gain enhancement bonus to Str equal to cleric level; duration 1 round; free action to activate; supernatural ability

Spells Commonly Prepared:
0 Level:  Create Water, Detect Magic, Guidance, Resistance
1st Level:  Bless, Magic Weapon, Protection from Evil, Sanctuary (domain spell)

Mount:  "Watcher" - Light Warhorse (150 gp)

Inventory - Items Worn/Carried:
Masterwork Bastard Sword (Western Heartlands region bonus equipment)
Masterwork Breastplate (350 gp)
Silver Holy Symbol of Helm (25 gp)
Light Crossbow (35 gp)
Case of 10 Bolts (1 gp)
Leather Backpack (2 gp)
Healer’s Kit (50 gp)
Traveler’s Outfit (1 gp)
Bedroll (1 sp)
Winter Blanket (5 sp)
Waterskin, full (1 gp)
Trail Rations, 5 days (2 gp, 5 sp)
Sunrods, 5 (10 gp)
Flint and Steel (1 gp)
Whetstone (2 cp)
Holy Water, 3 flasks (75 gp)
Aspergillum (5 gp) [FRCS p. 95]
10 pp, 9 gp, 6 sp, 3 cp
Total Encumbrance: 80 lbs.

Inventory - Mount:
Bit and Bridle (2 gp)
Military Saddle (20 gp)
Saddlebags (4 gp)
Feed, 5 days (2 sp, 5 cp)
Crossbow Bolts, 2 cases, 10 bolts each (2 gp)
Holy Water, 2 flasks (50 gp)
Waterskins, 3, full (3 gp)
Total Encumbrance (including rider and gear):  360 lbs.

Biography:
Jareth Trueshield spent his youth within the temple complex of Helm in the city of Berdusk.  His father was the weapons- and armorsmith for the temple.  Jareth showed little talent for smithwork, but heard the call to serve Helm and entered the clergy at the age of 16.

When news arrived of the war with the Devil Dragon and hordes of orcs and goblinkin in the kingdom of Cormyr, the temple of Helm in Berdusk sent a contingent of warriors, paladins, and clerics to aid the beleaguered kingdom.  With the gift of the finest sword crafted by his father, Jareth accompanied the contingent to Cormyr.  The Helmite contingent arrived near the end of the fighting, but remained in Cormyr to aid with the reconstruction and hunting of the remaining orcs and goblinkin.  Afterwards, with the permission of the Steel Regent and the temple of Helm in Berdusk, Jareth’s contingent constructed the Lodge of the Silent Vigil on the edge of the Stonelands at the end of one of the passes through the Storm Horn mountains in order to aid Cormyr’s defense against further incursions.

Watcher, Light Warhorse
Large Animal
Hit Dice: 3d8+9
Hit Points: 25
Initiative: +1
Speed: 60 ft. (40 ft. with med. load)
Armor Class: 14
Touch AC: 10
Flat-Footed AC: 13
Base Attack/Grapple: +2/+9
Attack: Hoof +4 melee (1d4+3)
Full Attack: 2 Hooves +4 melee (1d4+3) and Bite -1 melee (1d3+1)
Space/Reach: 10 ft./5 ft.
Special Attacks: None
Special Qualities: Low-light vision, Scent
Saves: Fort +6, Ref +4, Will +2
Abilities: Str 16, Dex 13, Con 17, Int 2, Wis 13, Cha 6
Skills: Listen +4, Spot +4
Feats: Endurance, Run
Carrying Capacity:  Light 0-230 lbs., Medium 231-460 lbs., Heavy 461-690 lbs.; Drag 3,450 lbs.


----------



## Darik (Jul 7, 2005)

Hey, didnt see the link till now, im working on my character right now.

My character is now complete 


*CHARACTERISTICS*

Character Name: DRAIK FALADORN

Player Name: DARIK
Class and Level: ROGUE/SORCERER LVL1/LVL1
Race: HUMAN
Alignment: CG
Deity:
Size:MEDIUM
Age:20
Gender:MALE
Height:5'5
Weight:120
Eyes:BLUE
Hair:BLONDE
Skin:WHIE

*ABILITY MODIFIERS*

STR 12 +1
DEX 14 +2
CON 12 +1
INT 12 +1
WIS 12 +1
CHA 16 +3
HP ROGUE=6/SORCERER=4=10
AC14=+2+10+2
TOUCH=12
FLAT-FOOTED=12
INITIATIVE= 6

*SAVING THROWS*

FORTITUDE +0
REFLEX +2
WILL +2
BASE ATTACK BONUS +0
SPELL RESISTANCE
GRAPPLE

*Weapons*

Weapon:QUARTERSTAFF
Attack Bonus: +1
Damage: 1D6/1D6
Critical: x2
Range: 
Type: BLUDGEONING
Notes:
Weapon: REPEATING LIGHT CROSSBOW(250GP)
Attack Bonus: +1
Damage: 1D8
Critical: 19-20
Range: 80FT.
Type: PIERCING
Notes
ARMOR/PROTECTIVE ITEM: LEATHER
TYPE: ARMOR
AC BONUS: +2
MAX DEX: +6
CHECK PENALTY: 0
SPELL FAILURE: 10%
SPEED:30FT
WEIGHT:20LBS.
SP10GP)
*Skills 0 SKILL POINTS RANKS 4*

*ROGUE*

APPRAISE INT 5=4+1
BALANCE DEX 
BLUFF CHA 7=4+3
CLIMB STR 5=4+1
CRAFT INT 5=4+1
DECIPHER SCRIPT INT
DIPLOMACY CHA
DISABLE DEVICE INT 5=4+1
DISGUISE CHA
ESCAPE ARTIST DEX
FORGERY INT
GATHER INFORMATION CHA
HIDE DEX 6=4+2
INTIMIDATE CHA
JUMP STR
KNOWLEDGE (LOCAL) INT
LISTEN WIS
MOVE SILENTLY DEX 6=4+2
OPEN LOCK DEX 6=4+2
PERFORM CHA
PROFESSION WIS
SEARCH INT
SENSE MOTIVE WIS
SLIEGHT OF HAND DEX
SPOT WIS
SWIM STR
TUMBLE DEX
USE MAGIC DEVICE CHA
USE ROPE DEX 6=4+2
*SORCERER SKILLS 4 SKILL POINTS RANKS 4*

BLUFF CHA
CONCENTRATION CON 5=4+1
CRAFT INT
KNOWLEDGE(ARCANA) INT 5=4+1
PROFESSION WIS
SPELLCRAFT INT 5=4+1

*CAMPAIGN*

the Stonelands

*GEAR*
ARMOR/PROTECTIVE ITEM: LEATHER
TYPE: ARMOR
AC BONUS: +2
MAX DEX: +6
CHECK PENALTY: 0
SPELL FAILURE: 10%
SPEED:30FT
WEIGHT:20LBS.
SP10GP)

*PROTECTIVE ITEM*

AC BONUS
WEIGHT
SPECIAL PROPERTIES

*OTHER POSSESSIONS*

300 CROSSBOW BOLTS(40GP)
BACKPACK(2GP)
BEDROLL(1SP)
WINTER BLANKET(5SP)
FLINT AND STEEL(1GP)
BELT POUCH(1GP)
1 RATIONS(5SP)
TENT(10GP)
SPELL COMPONENT POUCH(5GP)
THIEVES'TOOLS(30GP)

*FEATS*

IMPROVED INITIATIVE
QUIKEN SPELL

*SPECAIL ABILITIES*

SNEAK ATTACK +1D6,TRAPFINDING
SUMMON FAMILIAR

*SPELLS*

*SPELLS PER DAY*
*5-0 LVL SPELLS*
*3-1ST LVL SPELLS*
*KNOWN*
*4-0 LVL SPELLS*
OPEN/CLOSE
DETECT MAGIC
READ MAGIC
GHOST SOUND
*2-1ST LVL SPELLS*
SHIELD
MAGE ARMOR

*LANGUAGES*

COMMON
ELVES

*MONEY*

565GP

Ill think of a Bio for him later ok.


----------



## Tharune (Jul 7, 2005)

OK, so I have the following:

???- Fighter 2 by Ranger Rick
Parneshan- Wizard 2 by Ringmereth
Jareth- Cleric 2 (Helm) by Hellspont
Draik- Rogue 1/Sorceror 1 by Darik

Rick, I got your PC but don't yet have a name for him; also, please take off
the Rope/Climbing and magic longbow and alter your gear/money accordingly, 
I'm just starting off with mundane items. 

Ghostcat, I'm still open to the idea of a ranger in this party, it will be
very helpful where you're going. E-mail me at veazeyae@gmail.com if
you're still interested in playing.


----------



## Ranger Rick (Jul 7, 2005)

Sorry, I did not clean up the old cut & paste.

Name: Malachy McCourt


----------



## Darik (Jul 7, 2005)

Well you allow us to have any type of a mount? like a horse or something?


----------



## Tharune (Jul 7, 2005)

Darik said:
			
		

> Well you allow us to have any type of a mount? like a horse or something?




You can initially, or wait to do it after the beginning of play- chances
are I'll start in Arabel, which is a large city. You should be able to 
find mounts there or at Castle Crag, which is on the way to the
Stonelands.


----------



## Ranger Rick (Jul 7, 2005)

Darik,  Can you shorten up post 14.  It is awfully long with all of those spaces.


----------



## Darik (Jul 7, 2005)

i took away the spaces for you, this set up helps me understand where everything is at.  Hope it helps you guys.


----------



## Tharune (Jul 7, 2005)

*House Rules*

A few guidelines for the game:

1. I'll start a thread in the "Playing the Game" section titled 
"Stonelands-Chapter 1." I'm writing the introduction now while
at work.

2. I'll roll dice, it's just easier that way. Just declare what 
you want your PC to do in a given situation, and I'll adjucate
in my next post. I'll do my best not to constantly explain
a tube of dice to my co-workers. I'll set up a situation
and prompt you all with initiative order, etc. If I forget to 
do something, and believe me, I will, just let me know. 

3. I'll post 2-3 times per week, or will let you all know in 
the "Talking the talk" area or the game thread that there will
be a delay. I have a crazy work schedule, so that will 
happen occasionally. I'll even tell you when I expect to post
next so that you'll know the latest to get a response in.

4. If I don't hear anything by the next time I post, I'll
have your character do an action, or do nothing. I'll be
reasonable, but you don't want me to post for you. I don't
love your PC's as much as you do.  

5. Have fun! If there are any problems or questions, let
me know, I'll do my best to resolve things.


----------



## ghostcat (Jul 7, 2005)

I am still interested and my character is now complete. 

Name: Carik
Race: Human
Age: 16
Description: Male, 5' 6" tall, 140 lbs
Region of Origin: Eastern Heartlands
Languages: Common
Alignment: Chaotic Good

STR: 12 / +1
DEX: 16 / +3
CON: 14 / +2
INT: 12 / +1
WIS: 14 / +2
CHA: 10 / 0

Class: Ranger
Level: 2
XP: 1,000
Hit Points: 22 (10+2 [max] 1st level; 8+2 2nd level)
Armor Class: 16 (15 + Dex + MW Leather Armor)
Touch AC: 13
Flat-Footed AC: 12

Saves: Fort +5, Reflex +6, Will +2
Initiative: +3
Speed: 30 feet

BAB/Grapple: +2/+3
Weapons:
Short sword (+3; 1d4+1; 1d6+1; 19-20/x2)
Composite Longbow (+4; 1d6; 1d8; x3)

Skills (Total + Ranks + Ability Mod):
Craft (Armor smithing)    7        4.0      1
Heal                     7        4.0      2
Hide                     8        5.0      3
Knowledge (Nature)       5        4.0      1
Listen                   7        5.0      2
Move Silently            8        5.0      3
Profession (Hunt)        5        3.0      2
Spot                     6        5.0      2
Survival             7        5.0      2

Feats:
(Human Bonus) Weapon Finesse (Sword (Short))
(1st Level) Weapon Focus (Longbow (Composite))
(2nd Level) Point Blank Shot

Class Abilities:
Track
favored enemy (Humanoid (Goblinoid)) +1
Combat Style (archery)


Inventory:
Quiver + 20 Arrows                  1gp         1    3lbs
Leather (Masterwork)                160gp       1    15lbs
Sword (Short)                       10gp        1    3lbs
Longbow (Composite/Masterwork)         400gp    1    3lbs.
Leather Backpack             2gp        1    2lbs
Caltraps                2gp        2    2lbs
Explorer's Outfit             3gp        1    4lbs
Fish Hook**
Healer’s Kit                 50gp    1    1lbs
Sewing kit**
Waterskin, full             1gp        1    4lbs
Whetstone**                     1    1lbs
Winter Blanket**                1    3lbs
Skinning Knife**
16pp 11gp                        1lbs

Total Encumbrance:  42lbs.
** I have allowed 2GP for these items

Horse,light 75gp
Riding Saddle 10gp
Saddlebags 4gp
Fletcher's Tools 5gp 
7 days Trail Rations 4gp
Bedroll**

This will remain with the horse.

Description

A short wiry man wearing a dark green fur cloak under which you catch a leather armor. On his back he carries a long bow. Carik has the sun darkened face of someone who spent a lot of time outdoors. This is framed by close-cropped dark brown hair and a stubble covered jaw. However, its most remarkable feature were piercing blue eye, which seems to look right to your core.

Background

Carik is the only child of Dorm, a hunter and his wife Kara, a druidess. With both parents being nature type, it is not surprising that they lived well away from any other people. Things progressed fairly quietly until Carik was 5. Dorm was away hunting and Kara was looking after Carik when the Hobgoblin attacked. Now normally you can't attack even a mid-level druidess without suffering casualties. Unfortunately, Kara was hampered by having to hide Carik. The outcome was that Kara was killed but Carik survived.

Left to bring up a young child on his own, Dorm took the only course left open to him. They abandoned the cabin that was the only home that Carik had known and lived rough, traveling over much of the Eastern Heartlands. During the next ten years, Carik received an extensive education of nature and survival in the wild. That is not to say that Carik had no contact with "civilisation", just that such contact was limited and he came to view this so called civilisation yet as another kind of wilderness.

After about ten year of traveling with his son, Dorm succumbed to a virulent disease that took his life.


----------



## Darik (Jul 7, 2005)

Could you mayve put a link to this new thread when you get it up?


----------



## Tharune (Jul 7, 2005)

Darik said:
			
		

> Could you mayve put a link to this new thread when you get it up?




Sure. My firewall at work stops it, though, so I can't guarantee it works. Heh.


----------



## Hellspont (Jul 8, 2005)

Hi!

I edited my character above to list clerical spells commonly prepared.


----------



## Tharune (Jul 8, 2005)

The intro post is up on the 'Playing the Game' page. The link is here:

http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?p=2391212#post2391212

Have fun!

-Allen


----------



## Ranger Rick (Jul 8, 2005)

Done.


----------



## Ranger Rick (Jul 8, 2005)

I will be offline this weekend.


----------

